# JD 1032 blown engine.



## bkrhoades (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a mid 80's Jd 1032 walk behind with a locked up 10hp Tehcumse engine. I live real close to a Harbor Freight store, and they have 8hp Predator engines for $229.00. I figure it's cheaper than a new snow blower, plus the rest of the blower is in good shape. The footprint and shaft size might be a little different, but I can fab everything to fit. Has anyone here done something similar? Most 32" or larger snow blowers are well over a $1000 now days, and the Predator engines are getting very good reviews!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

If the Engine is Seized, Take out the spark plug, and generously squirt some PB Blaster in the plug hole. Wait a few Minutes, and put a Pipe Wrench on the crankshaft, and slowly work it back and forth until it's free. Make sure there's fresh oil in the crankcase before starting. OR just swap the engine.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Plenty of people have used the Predator engines with no issues. The 8HP engines are fairly new, but a lot of people are using the smaller 212 and the larger ones with no issues.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I would get the 11 HP 346cc engine. You will really like it and you should see a nice performance increase. Or get the electric start 420cc and it will be a beast


----------



## bkrhoades (Jan 7, 2014)

OK, I just bought a 8hp Predator engine from Harbor Freight online and used a 30% off coupon. I got the engine for $190 total! I took the old Techumseh engine off, cleaned up the gears, chains, ect. I relubed everything, and bought 2 new belts. so it's like having a brand new John Deere 32" 1982 snow blower!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome. Keep us updated on how it works for you.


----------



## brianghd (Dec 28, 2015)

I know this is an older thread, but Ive got an 826 that's tired and in need of a new engine. Did the Mounting holes and pulleys all line up? Any other mods needed?

Thank you


----------



## Chrysler 340 (Oct 10, 2015)

I put a Predator 212 on a Toro 724, mounting holes line up. Older engines have a 1" crankshaft & the newer smaller engines have a 3/4" crankshaft, if you go with the Predator 212 you'll need a 3/4" to 1" crankshaft sleeve adapter. Installing a impeller kit is definitely worth the time to prevent the chute from clogging. Good luck


----------



## brianghd (Dec 28, 2015)

I found another thread and it looks like my orginal 8hp had a 3/4 shaft?
Not 100% sure.. I see briggs makes snow models with 1" and 3/4" 
Looks like the predator on offers and 1" shaft
I may just have to pull all apart and measure it up before moving forward


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

brianghd said:


> I found another thread and it looks like my orginal 8hp had a 3/4 shaft?
> Not 100% sure.. I see briggs makes snow models with 1" and 3/4"
> Looks like the predator on offers and 1" shaft
> I may just have to pull all apart and measure it up before moving forward


YEP I would do that. Easier to sleeve it than look for new pulleys if you have to adapt. measure the deck height to centerline of the shaft also..... it will help you when the swap starts to know where everything needs to be..... good luck!


----------

